# What's with carrying your baby in a carseat?



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm pregnant with my first, and maybe I'm missing something, but everywhere I go I see ladies carrying their babies around in carseats. I can understand a couple of cases where this might be handy, but all to often it seems to be a way to avoid actually holding the baby!


----------



## ayme371 (Jan 5, 2005)

When ds was very small he would almost always fall asleep in the car seat. I often would leave him in the seat so he could sleep as getting him out of the seat would wake him. It was also handy when I had to go back to work and had to carry him into the sitter and carry all the other stuff.

I cherish every moment I get to hold my ds. Try not to judge when you do not know the whole story.


----------



## Katheda (Jun 23, 2005)

I think that for most people, especially new moms, it is just expected that you keep them in the infant seat at all times. I don't know if you have noticed or not but they aren't eve referred to as "car seats" anymore, they are "infant seats" (http://www.cpsafety.com/articles/infantshop.aspx) or even "infant carriers" (http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice...s_infant.html). With the heavy marketing of travel systems, it is no wonder that so many people have bought into this marketing ploy that is designed to keep kids in the car seats for as long as possible. It doesn't matter that a baby who falls asleep in an infant car seat will continue sleeping if taken out of a car seat and put in a sling, or even a stroller, or even held, it is the fact that 95% of what is seen in public is babies confined to infant car seats while not in a car.
It's the same as people who live in a formula bottle-feeding culture, if they aren't exposed to alternatives and only one method is very heavily marketed to them, you can harldy blame someone for following societal's norms and buying into what is being sold them.


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ayme371* 
When ds was very small he would almost always fall asleep in the car seat. I often would leave him in the seat so he could sleep as getting him out of the seat would wake him. It was also handy when I had to go back to work and had to carry him into the sitter and carry all the other stuff.

I cherish every moment I get to hold my ds. Try not to judge when you do not know the whole story.

ITA. I think especially with very young babies, the baby is calm and quiet and the parents are afraid of jostling the baby too much and making the baby start screaming and crying, so they try not to disturb Baby too much, and just keep Baby in the seat. Now, my babies screamed in their seats, so I couldn't wait to get where I was going and take them out of the carseat and into the sling ASAP! But if they had been content in the car seat I would have been TERRIFIED to take them out of it, lest they start screaming!


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't know because I was having babies long before this was ever a trend. I am not strong enough to carry these seats around so I don't use them this way. I also have to hang onto or keep track of other children at the same time. I slip my baby into the sling as we get out of the car and carry them that way. If they are asleep they snuggle in and stay asleep. I have made many trips through stores, back to the car, into the seat and home and the child never knew they had been moved. I think it helps them learn to sleep better. We often have long drives to town, we are seventy miles from the nearest city so I worry about leaving them in the same position for so many hours. Even if they are asleep I think they benefit from getting out of the seat and into the sling for awhile.
I don't like anyone to touch my babies when they are small so I wouldn't feel safe with them in a seat. I would also worry that if I got distracted the seat could fall or the child could be abducted. I am a real worry wort with a new baby.
If they are in the sling it also allows me to bounce around a bit with them if they do fuss or to pop them on the nipple all while unloading the grocery cart or taking a toddler to the potty. What do you do with a baby in a seat if you are in the bathroom?


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

The people who live across from me recently aquired their infant grand daughter.

They litterally leave her in her carseat 24/7. They even feed her in there. The back of her head is completely bald, and flat. Her forehead is starting to protrude.

She falls asleep in there, so they leave her there. They put the carseat in a stroller to push her around. They put it from the stroller, to the car, to the shopping cart, to the car, back in the stroller.

In all fairness, BOTH grandparents are not at all young, and have bad backs. They switched their work schedules so she is never in daycare, because they can't afford daycare. If I had the space in my daycare, I would keep her for a few hours just so she could see the world from a new position.

But, the whole carseat/stroller contraption thing has gotten a little out of hand with them.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

I don't understand people using them as carriers for babies who are awake. But when an infant has fallen asleep in the car, the baby seat's value as a sleeping-child-transporter cannot be overestimated!

I could rarely get my baby to sleep off of my body, but if he fell asleep in the carseat I could carry him inside and get maybe a whole 45 minutes to myself!


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

I very very occasionally left Ani in her carseat if she fell asleep in it (which was pretty much never.) But I agree, people used to constantly tell me, oh, we used to go out to eat with our baby, we'd just leave him in his seat and stick him under the table. Ugh.

I saw someone walking around the grocery store yesterday with her baby in an infant carseat and she had some strap designed to go around her back. It looked like a totally rediculous sling.


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ani'smommy* 

I saw someone walking around the grocery store yesterday with her baby in an infant carseat and she had some strap designed to go around her back. It looked like a totally rediculous sling.


I saw someone with one of those too! It is the craziest thing ever -- if you are going to carry a baby in a sling, why in the world would you want to be hauling around the weight of the infant carseat also? Those things are not lightweight.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

When I took my dd to a restaraunt, I kinda loved those little baby seats! It was nice to put her on the table, and finish my meal in peace and quiet. She liked to look all around this new nifty place, so she was content.

BUT, that was before carriers (other than over the shoulder baby holders) and it was shortly after infant carseats became a big deal. It was also before they started putting handles on infant car seats, so you had to cradle carry those darn things into the store or restaraunt.

Come to think of it, it was also before they started putting infant seats on shopping carts.

What did OUR parents do with us when we were infants?


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

I used it to carry the baby around after she fell asleep in the car (which she inevitably did). She had reflux, so we also used it for her naps at home during the early months, because she was more comfortable in it.

When she was awake and alert, there was no WAY she wanted to sit in a carseat! Or a sling or carrier, sadly. It was human arms all the time.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

I think that they, like strollers, have a time and a place. What is sad that most mom's don't know any differently and for them lugging that seat around is the only option. If only they knew how easy a sling/pouch/mei tai was!!

I'm taking my sling w/ me to the hospital when DD is born so I can carry her out of the hospital in that, instead of the car seat. Hopefully, some other young mama's will see me and think "oh, what a neat idea!". I just think educating the general public about babywearing is what is needed to really make a difference.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

My DD would wake up when I moved her from the carseat to the sling, so if she was asleep, I left her in there to go in the store. She'd usually wake up when the car turned off as well, though, so that didn't happen often.


----------



## FiddleMama (Feb 27, 2007)

I tried to avoid dragging the entire carseat around but I did find our travel system to be handy- the carseat that would click into the stroller. This was mostly when he was asleep and I didn't want to jostle him or if it was cold outside and I wanted to quickly get him from car to shopping cart, etc.

This stage didn't last long as my son was too big for the infant carseat sooner than most and WAY too heavy to lug around in it.


----------



## FreeThinkinMama (Aug 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prancie* 
I'm pregnant with my first, and maybe I'm missing something, but everywhere I go I see ladies carrying their babies around in carseats. I can understand a couple of cases where this might be handy, but all to often it seems to be a way to avoid actually holding the baby!

I usually carry my baby in the mei tai or sling, especially for long periods like walking around a grocery store. He takes all of his naps in my arms. But sometimes I leave him in the carseat if we're just going to pop in and out of someplace, like the other day when I went to the PUD office to pay the bill. It was just faster that way. I don't like lugging around a heavy carseat and ds wont sleep in it for any length of time anyway so I usually don't carry him in it. But another example is from the house to the car. I usually have my hands full trying to get my toddler to cooperate and get into the car, it's just much easier to have him in the carseat ready to go and I can just pop him in and get her situated so we can be off. But I wear and hold my baby for most of the day. I think it's so unfair of you to assume that just because you see a baby in a car seat that means the mom doesn't want to hold them! I love holding my baby but even I need a break sometimes sheez

I also *gasp* use a stroller sometimes with my oldest.


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

i know i always want to ask people if they have heard of slings or carriers...it seems like such a pain to drag them around with you. i love all my carriers, i have slings and wraps and ergos i am addicted to babywearing. plus my son hates the car seat with a burning passion. not to mention i decided to not get an "infant carrier" and i got a convertible car seat that does rear facing all the way to a toddler booster. i really like it, and you can't take it out of the car so that solves that!


----------



## Frisha (Jan 19, 2007)

We only use it when we are goign to go eat or soemthing out somewhere and I always have either my wrap or sling on hand if he decides that he doesn't want to sit in it anymore. But I do enjoy the time to eat without having him grabbing at me and my food, he normaly just watches everything going on while playing with a couple toy's.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

my son hates his seat as soon as his ass hit the seat he started to sream and turn red so once he was calm and sleeping there was no way in hell was i going to wake him up and do it all over again just to go in one store i never walked around a mall with him in it but did have the seat in the snap and go stroller #1 warm seat no cold winter baby #2 good place to shove all the stuff i bought #3 didnt have to hold bags and baby just baby


----------



## kkar (May 22, 2005)

My kids never minded their car seats - but I did! I couldn't stand carrying them around in those big and awkward buckets. Instead, I always just slipped them into a carrier of some sort straight out of the car and we went about our business in comfort and style!


----------



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

Women are actually told it's safer, because if they drop them, they are somehow "protected" by the carseat. I was told that as I left the hospital. Some people do it because it's hot or sunny, and the carseat has a canopy. If my child was sleeping in his carseat I wouldn't take him out. I hated carrying him in it too often though. That thing was heavy with him in it and so bulky.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

There are babies in my family that if not crying are left in the seat all day. What about holding, toting, massaging, hugging, cuddling, laying on the floor and all that other good baby stuff? I'm not saying to never use the seat, but use it sparingly!


----------



## newcdingmom (Feb 25, 2007)

I wont lie when DS was first born he was 6pounds 12 ozs. I was given a H2H ring sling and to me he hated it he screamed and just was horrble I had no idea there was anything else out thee. It was easier when he was so small and I had shopping etc to do or going someone like a rsturant wher a stroller was not always a good thing I left him in the seat. Now hat I have all these baby wearing options and ds loves o be worn just started to want it 9 months 26 pounds and 31 inchs lol we are just startin and the next one wnt see the seat as much









TIffay


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

well, both my kids got huge quickly, and outgrew the length for those carseats within a couple months, so i never really used it much. and for the brief time that i did use it, it usually just stayed in the car like a car seat.

plus, my kids *hated* being in a car seat until they were old enough to face forward, so anytime they were in them they pretty much screamed their heads off until i took them out. so not something i personally had any interest in. luckily at the time we lived in the city and walked everywhere - it was rare that we drove at all, and when we traveled we did it at night so they would sleep through being in the car. i hope any future kids don't hate the car as much as the first two did - we live in the boonies now, the car is pretty much a necessity if you want to leave your house









i can see where it might be handy if you had a baby who actually fell asleep in it, and were just going to run in someplace quickly, or were going into your house from the car and wanted to let them sleep. my kids just weren't those kids, so i have no experience with that whatsoever.

like others have said, it can be a useful tool, but i think it's very abused.


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

I never bought one for my sons though because I just couldn't imagine having to haul them around, and also I was looking for the most economical way to do the carseat thing, and it made more sense to me to just get a convertible and that was that.

Plus, I still remember the first time I saw an infant carseat when I was maybe 15, and how much I dreaded the day that I might have to carry around one of those things myself. I have the upper-body strength of a t-rex









So I've been very happy to use my convertible carseat and my carriers









But I definitely can see how they would come in handy - like in a restaurant like other PPs have mentioned, or just as a place to safely put DS down while I'm on my back at the OBGYN


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ayme371* 
When ds was very small he would almost always fall asleep in the car seat. I often would leave him in the seat so he could sleep as getting him out of the seat would wake him. It was also handy when I had to go back to work and had to carry him into the sitter and carry all the other stuff.

I cherish every moment I get to hold my ds. Try not to judge when you do not know the whole story.









:

Also, we used a lot to put Alivia on the cart (the infant car seats snap onto most shopping carts). I didn't really have access to a sling, so I never got to try one out. Plus, I had a c-section, and even though I recovered MUCH better than my first one, it still hurt to hold her a long time. And my mom can't hold a lot of weight for a long time either.


----------



## papercranegirl (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 

What did OUR parents do with us when we were infants?

Two words: Milk Man (ours also delivered bread and eggs)


----------



## jbpoetmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I went to a neighborhood bbq tonight wearing my 2 1/2 week old in a BH - it was so comfy and I really noticed the difference between my ds in the carrier and the baby girl left in a "pumpkin seat" (aka infant carrier) for most of the night off to the side.

My babe was talked with and seemed much more a part of the action . . . the other baby slept most of the time which may have been the point. I know those pumpkin seats can be useful at times and we really shouldn't judge - but I always found them to be SO heavy and I really enjoyed being connected with my ds tonight while I socialized with actual grown ups at the same time.


----------



## kikidee (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree with a couple of the other posters - when DD was little and she fell asleep in her car seat, I would pop the car seat into the Snap n Go. That was a lifesaver!! Of course, soon after she woke up, I would end up carrying her and just pushing the empty stroller.









I also liked taking it into restaurants, because (as another poster said) it was a good place to put her when we were eating. Again, though -- the car seat usually sat empty while we all passed her around.









And I LOVE LOVE LOVE holding my daughter. I can't get enough of it. So like the others said -- don't judge if you don't know the whole story. Unless you see someone like the poster with the neighbors who *always* have their baby in a car seat, you don't know for sure what the situation is.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

For me I kept them in the car seat if they were asleep. One major reason was because I had no idea what a sling even was having never heard of them until I came here after I had my second baby.

Second it kept me from having back trouble when I could just sit them on the shopping cart and go. I was never able to buy a stroller that the car seat sat on tho so that wasnt a option. I kept them in the infact seat till they were old enough to sit in the cart unassited.

Oh and another plus for me was as long as they were sleeping in the seat or sitting there happily no one was asking me if they could hold them. For me it was a big deal having others hold my kids I hated it and would stand there a nervous wreck waiting to get them back. I know now of course a sling would have been much better and had I known about them they would have been sling babies for sure.


----------



## lucky_mia (Mar 13, 2007)

As a twin mother I found the buckets very useful. Neither of my DC liked the slings and I tried several different types. They were very hot and wiggly babies. They like held but not being in the sling. As a short person with big babies I never found the slings too comfortable. Maybe I just never found the right one for me.

They like the car seats and I could go anywhere with my car seats and double snap n go. Plus with two, I couldn't always hold both at the same time so the buckets gave me a place to put the other one. I agree that it is just a tool and when used properly, it makes sense. When I went visiting I would always bring some blankets so I could take them out and let them stretch out and get a different view or just get down on the floor and interact with them.

I will admit that I have seen friends over use them.


----------



## joyfulmomof1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Like most things, they can definitely be overused. When our daughter was little we would often leave her in it to go into stores or restaraunts because she would often fall asleep in it - and I'd rather have her get a needed nap than wake her up to put her in a carrier. If we were going to be somewhere for an extended period of time (i.e., mall) I would get her out and into the sling and she would go back to sleep (most of the time). But as a parent of a child who doesn't fall asleep easily, I would leave her in the carseat if she was asleep most of the time because I didn't want to rock the boat. I totally think that was the right choice and hope that doesn't incur judgment from others - but if it does, oh well. We use the baby carriers more and more as she started being awake more. A couple weeks ago we were in a store and she was asleep in her carseat, and another mom came in with her baby in an ergo. I was really excited b/c I rarely see other moms in baby carriers - and then I thought oh man, she probably thinks I'm one of "those" moms who carries their baby around in the carseat all the time!


----------



## AikeaGuinea (Sep 15, 2006)

I hate carrying mine, but if we are going somewhere where there is a chance I will need to put the baby down, I need to have it. I have three other active children ages 3, 4, and 6, and sometimes it's not safe to drag the baby where I need to go to help them. I do take her out when she's awake and engaging me though, but I keep the seat there just in case I have to put her down quickly. I am not a babywearer so much as a baby holder, LOL. I feel babies need that mommy contact as much as possible but my daughter rejects slings and carriers and wants mommy to be holding her 100% in my arms







She's a brat, LOL.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

my daughter rejects slings and carriers and wants mommy to be holding her 100% in my arms
Yeah, mine was like this too, for the longest time. She only started liking the carrier when she was old enough that we didn't need it so much! Rotten child.


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

We live in MI right by the lake where winters can be hard. I liked that I had a nice warm fleece cover on his car seat. I could put him in the seat, put some blankets around him, pop the cover on and he stayed nice and warm. When we got to the library I could close the peep hole, pop him on the stroller pull both sunshades up to keep the bitter wind out and he'd be toasty warm when we got inside. Now that spring is here I've got him in a convertable seat.


----------



## Ellarae (Dec 20, 2003)

When my dd was a newborn, she often fell asleep in the car. I was always just so grateful that she was asleep that I left her in there. She would often sleep through entire shopping trips. If I had tried to take her out, she would have woken up and screamed, and then as soon as she was calm I would have had to put her back in the seat, which would have been more screaming. I'm so glad I had the option of leaving her in the seat when I needed to.


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

The only time I carry DD around in the carseat is if we're going in a restaurant to eat. I don't like to eat while wearing her because she always ends up with food on her head







and she's too little to sit up on her own in a highchair. I hate lugging that damn seat around--it's HEAVY!


----------



## rbriansgirl (Mar 14, 2006)

With my first I would carry him around in a car seat, which wasn't easy by the way, he was a tank! I really didn't know of a better way. Which seems silly to me now but I really didn't. That is why it is good for all of you mamas to strut your stuff and get out there and let other women see how much more comfortable and beautiful it is to wear your baby! When I wear my sling I get so many people who are fascinated by it who have never even heard of such a thing and they want to know where they can get one too!


----------



## TypingMJ (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prancie* 
I'm pregnant with my first, and maybe I'm missing something, but everywhere I go I see ladies carrying their babies around in carseats. I can understand a couple of cases where this might be handy, but all to often it seems to be a way to avoid actually holding the baby!

I doubt anybody sets out to use a bucket carseat to avoid holding the baby. I think people just buy what they're told they need and use it accordingly. I was lucky enough to have found MDC before my son was born and I was "told" to use a sling/carrier, so that's what I use to tote my kiddo around.

With that said, I do have a pet peeve about the bucket style seats. It bothers me when people just sit them on the floor/ground at busy or crowded places. It's bad enough that they could trip somebody, but the baby is also right at cigarette ash level, dog level, etc.


----------



## charmander (Dec 30, 2003)

I only ever did it when DD or DS fell asleep in the car. No way I wanted to wake them up when they were sleeping peacefully.


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
IBut when an infant has fallen asleep in the car, the baby seat's value as a sleeping-child-transporter cannot be overestimated!

I could rarely get my baby to sleep off of my body, but if he fell asleep in the carseat I could carry him inside and get maybe a whole 45 minutes to myself!


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *October* 
When my dd was a newborn, she often fell asleep in the car. I was always just so grateful that she was asleep that I left her in there.
















:


----------



## Pepperdove (Apr 13, 2007)

DS hated the carseat soooooo much, but after about 20-30 minutes of screaming in the car he'd fall asleep. This was usually about 5 minutes before we arrived at our destination. So yeah, I left him in the bucket until he woke up again. Usually didn't take more than 30 minutes. But you can get a lot of groceries bought in 30 minutes, or you can take a shower, or do a little yoga to soothe your achicg back (from all the slinging!)

Of course once he woke up, it was all up up up up again. Even when he slept int he house it had to be on me. It was nice to be able to put him down once in a while.

me=evil probably


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gool0005* 
I think that for most people, especially new moms, it is just expected that you keep them in the infant seat at all times. I don't know if you have noticed or not but they aren't eve referred to as "car seats" anymore, they are "infant seats" (http://www.cpsafety.com/articles/infantshop.aspx) or even "infant carriers" (http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice...s_infant.html). With the heavy marketing of travel systems, it is no wonder that so many people have bought into this marketing ploy that is designed to keep kids in the car seats for as long as possible. It doesn't matter that a baby who falls asleep in an infant car seat will continue sleeping if taken out of a car seat and put in a sling, or even a stroller, or even held, it is the fact that 95% of what is seen in public is babies confined to infant car seats while not in a car.
It's the same as people who live in a formula bottle-feeding culture, if they aren't exposed to alternatives and only one method is very heavily marketed to them, you can harldy blame someone for following societal's norms and buying into what is being sold them.


Mine would wake up when you took her out.

Anyhow, I had a c-section, so I wasn't allowed to carry Rachel in her car seat for 6 weeks. If I had family around to carry her in it, I did. It was great for putting in shopping carts. I couldn't carry her in my ar,ms for long periods,either. To hard trying to hold her up off my insicion. But, if I was by myself, I either carried her in my arms, or used her stroller. (In which case I ened up carrying herpart of the time anyhow.

I also didn't know about baby wearing. I'd hear of slings, but there was a recall on one, and I thought there was only that kind, so I thought they were unsafe. I'd never heard of mei tais or wraps or anything.

I got a snuggli around 2 months, and used it some, btu she got too big by 3 months. I started seieng slings & wraps, and considered that, but thought since a snuggli wasn't comfy, nothing else would be. I did try a sling around 6 months, but it turns out I don't like them.

I got a mei tai around 19 months, and I LOVE it. I can't use it for more than 40 minutes, but it sure comes in handy at times. I also want to make a wrap.

Next baby, if I have one, I"ll use that alot more. I"ll still use the car seat when she's sleeping, though. They were also great for feeding her, altho she outgrew it not too long after starting solids. And I didn't LEAVE her in ti to feed her, I'd put her back in it for feeding. i was never one to leave an awake baby sitting in it for any length of time.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gool0005* 
It doesn't matter that a baby who falls asleep in an infant car seat will continue sleeping if taken out of a car seat and put in a sling,











I wish someone had been around to tell my son that when he was a baby, because he had certainly never heard of that concept.


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellymama* 
i know i always want to ask people if they have heard of slings or carriers...it seems like such a pain to drag them around with you. i love all my carriers, i have slings and wraps and ergos i am addicted to babywearing. plus my son hates the car seat with a burning passion. not to mention i decided to not get an "infant carrier" and i got a convertible car seat that does rear facing all the way to a toddler booster. i really like it, and you can't take it out of the car so that solves that!

Honestly, I wish someone would have asked me..I had no clue about slings or carriers until I saw a girl at walmart carrying her baby in one..I bought one then and there







, it was an absolute life saver since Kailey's reflux soon after became out of control..but i truelly wished I knew from the time she was born.


----------



## RoundAbout (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
The people who live across from me recently aquired their infant grand daughter.

They litterally leave her in her carseat 24/7. They even feed her in there. The back of her head is completely bald, and flat. Her forehead is starting to protrude.

She falls asleep in there, so they leave her there. They put the carseat in a stroller to push her around. They put it from the stroller, to the car, to the shopping cart, to the car, back in the stroller.


Wow. I would think they would at least put the babe on the floor when they are at home so she could practice rolling, crawling, etc.

I use my bucket all the time for quick convenience store stops. It's just not worth the fuss to unstrap him for a 5 minute milk run. We also use it at restaurants, but he usually demands a lap to be bounced on after about 20 minutes.


----------



## TxMominCT (Nov 23, 2006)

I used the bucket more than I would have liked. I couldn't wear her for several months because it just hurt too much (c-section) DD would most certainatly wake if we got her out of the seat and she wouldn't be happy either!







She always did and still does fight sleep so we did everything we could to protect the sleeping baby! Now I didn't like her to be in it if she was awake. Now that I have a MT we use it most of the time in the store. Even for quick runs! The bucket is just so darn heavy! I did take it in to people's houses and church etc. becuase it was nice to have a place to put her if she fell asleep, and to buckle her up inside before we went outside and faced weather. It was also a laziness factor! It gets tiring leaning over to buckle the baby into the car! Like PP have said they have a time and place, but are WAY overused in our society!


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

I never let my daughter sleep in the bucket unless we were actually driving. It is a risk factor foe SIDS that actually makes sense not to mention it's a less than ideal position for spine development. It's a car seat, not an infant carrier.


----------

